# Favorite lyrics



## Rook (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought it'd be fun to make a thread where people could post their favorite lyrics to songs. What are some song lyrics that really effect you emotionally and why do they mean a lot to you?


I grew up with my dad playing Bob Dylan in the car, so I have lyrics drilled into my head.

Love Minus Zero, No Limit



> My love she speaks like silence
> Without ideals or violence
> She doesnâ€™t have to say sheâ€™s faithful
> Yet sheâ€™s true, like ice, like fire
> ...



This is one of my favorite love songs.


----------



## Conker (Aug 30, 2013)

"When I get back from a mighty quest
I have no need for sleep or rest
I head to a tavern for a drink
And get so drunk I cannot think"

~Alestorm

It's just. It's just grand.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

We already have a thread for this in The Tube.

The only reason I'm giving you the link is because that Nepeta avatar is fucking adorable.


----------

